# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Мои стихи - это крик души.

## savushka_ab

ПРЕДАТЕЛЬСТВО  ДРУЗЕЙ,  ПУСТЬ  ДАЖЕ  В  МЕЛОЧАХ,
ЕСТЬ  ГАДКАЯ  И  ПОДЛАЯ  ЗАТЕЯ.
ДРУГ  ВЕРЕН,  ОН  В  СЕТЯХ,  
ОН  ПРИМЕТ  И  ЛЮБУЮ  АХИНЕЮ.
ОН  ПРЕДАН  ВАМ  И  ВЕРИТ  В  ТО,  ЧТО  ВИДИТ,
И  ДАЖЕ  В  ТО,  ЧТО  СОЧИНИТЕ  ВЫ,
ВЕДЬ  ОН  ВАШ  ДРУГ.  И  В  ТОМ  ЕГО  ПОГИБЕЛЬ…
А  ВЫ,  СОВРАВ,  НЕ  СРОНИТЕ  СЛЕЗЫ.
ХОТИТЕ  ВЫ  ДОСТАТКА  И  УСПЕХА,
ХОТИТЕ  ВЫ  И  СЛАВУ,  И  ПОЧЕТ, 
НО ОТ  НЕСЧАСТЬЯ  ДРУГА  ЕСТЬ  ПОМЕХА –
ПОМЕХА  В  ТОМ,  ЧТО  ВСЕ  ЭТО  НЕ  В  СЧЕТ.
ВЫ  СЛАВЫ  НЕ  ДОБЬЕТЕСЬ,  КОГДА  ДРУГОМУ  ПЛОХО,
И  ПОЧЕСТЕЙ  НИКТО  ВАМ  ЗА  ЭТО  НЕ  ВОЗДАСТ…
ВЕДЬ  ДРУЖБА – ЭТО  ВСЕ!
ВЕДЬ  В  ДРУЖБЕ  ВСЕ  НА  ВЗЛЕТЕ…
ВЕДЬ  ДРУЖБА -  КРЫЛЬЕВ  ВЗМАХ!
ВНЕ  ДРУЖБЫ – ЭТО  ПРАХ!!!

----------

